# How to root galaxy tab 10.1 Wifi only?



## cataloochee (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't seem to find instructions on on how to root the retail Wifi only version. Assistance greatly appreciated.


----------



## coalee (Feb 22, 2012)

If you plan to flash custom rom or ics rom then all you needed is flash CWM with Odin then flash any rom you wanted. All roms will come with rooted ready no need to root yourself. Check at galaxy tab forum at XDA for more guide.

Sending from my Galaxy TAB... far far away..


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

There is that unlocked bootloader issue. If I read correctly doesn't the samsung logo need to show the unlock icon to say bootloader is unlocked?


----------



## cataloochee (Feb 7, 2012)

coalee said:


> If you plan to flash custom rom or ics rom then all you needed is flash CWM with Odin then flash any rom you wanted. All roms will come with rooted ready no need to root yourself. Check at galaxy tab forum at XDA for more guide.
> 
> Sending from my Galaxy TAB... far far away..


Thank you for the response. I just want to optain "super user" status so Titanium backup will work. Apparantly having the padlock icon on my lock screen is a good thing.


----------



## cataloochee (Feb 7, 2012)

coldconfession13 said:


> There is that unlocked bootloader issue. If I read correctly doesn't the samsung logo need to show the unlock icon to say bootloader is unlocked?


Thanks for response. I have the padlocm icon on my lock screen.


----------



## coalee (Feb 22, 2012)

cataloochee said:


> Thank you for the response. I just want to optain "super user" status so Titanium backup will work. Apparantly having the padlock icon on my lock screen is a good thing.


How about this one? ... Just a video show how to root your TAB.


----------



## cataloochee (Feb 7, 2012)

the video on "thedroiddemos.com" forums did the trick and was excellently produced. thanks everyone for the input.


----------

